# "Wettfischen" erlaubt? Aktuelle Entwicklungen und Tendenzen des Fischereirechts



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2008)

*„Aktuelle Entwicklungen und Tendenzen des Fischereirechts“*
Ein weiterer Beitrag von Kai Jendrusch und Marco Niehaus zum deutschen Fischereirecht.

Das deutsche Fischereirecht gilt als überdurchschnittlich reguliert. Hinzu kommen eine uneinheitliche Rechtsprechung der Gerichte zu verschiedensten Rechtsfragen und unwissenschaftliche Grundsatzdiskussionen auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen sowohl in Amtsstuben als auch in verschiedenen Verbänden. Jendrusch und Niehaus erbringen mit ihren Ausführungen einen weiteren Beitrag zur Versachlichung der Diskussion um die Freizeitfischerei, fassen die gegenwärtige Rechtslage zusammen und fokussieren insbesondere die zwei momentan brennend heißen Themen "Gemeinschaftsfischen" sowie "Catch & Release". 

Die verschiedenen Begriffe, die als „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ zusammengefasst sind, werden von den Autoren im ersten Abschnitt des Artikels kurz und knapp dargelegt. Die Definition von „Gemeinschaftsfischen“, wie sie der VDSF versteht, wird sachlich diskutiert und der gegenwärtigen Rechtslage gegenübergestellt. Willkürliche Festlegungen und schwer greifbare Abgrenzungen in diesen Definitionen, die zu fatalen Fehlurteilen in der Vergangenheit führten, werden aufgezeigt. 

Gravierende Unterschiede in der Definition und im Verständnis der „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ sind auch auf Landesebene zu finden. Oftmals ist eine klare Abgrenzung von „legalen Gemeinschaftsfischen“ und „illegalen Gemeinschaftsfischen“ nicht gegeben. Mecklenburg-Vorpommern zeichnet sich durch die differenzierteste und klarste Regelung von „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ aus. 

Die Durchführungsformen von „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ und die sinnvolle Weiterverwertung der gefangenen Fische werden erörtert. In diesem Zusammenhang werden Entscheidungen der Staatsanwaltschaft (StA) Hannover aus den Jahren 2005/2006 diskutiert, die auf Grundlage eines sachlich fundierten Gutachtens des Niedersächsischen Landesamtes für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit erstellt wurden. Die Gutachter kommen zu dem Schluss: „dass Gemeinschaftsfischen und die damit verbundenen etwaigen Schmerzen, Leiden und Schäden i.S.d. TierSchG im Rahmen der Hege und des Nahrungserwerbs erlaubt sein sollten.“ Auf der Basis dieses Gutachtens hat die StA Hannover zu Recht die Ermittlungsverfahren gegen die Ausrichter und Teilnehmer eines Gemeinschaftsfischens eingestellt.

Von den Autoren wird jedoch auch belegt, dass ein „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ schnell zu einem Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz werden kann, z. B. in dem Falle, dass Fische lebend gehältert, gewogen und dann wieder in das gleiche Gewässer zurück gesetzt werden. Entscheidend ist immer der Grund des „Gemeinschaftsfischens“! Nahrungserwerb und Hegemaßnahmen sind solche „vernünftigen Gründe“. Ist ein vernünftiger Grund vorhanden, schadet der zusätzliche „Sportgeist“ in diesem Zusammenhang jedenfalls nicht. An einem vernünftigen Grund mangelt es jedoch, wenn das Gemeinschaftsfischen ausschließlich Wettkampfcharakter als Selbstzweck hat!

Beispiele, in denen Veranstalter bzw. Ausrichter von „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ verurteilt wurden, werden aufgezeigt und diskutiert. Für äußerst wichtig erachte ich im Zuge dieser Diskussion die Aussagen, das 1. zumindest für die Betrachtung von Fischen das Tierschutzgesetz zu schwammig formuliert ist und 2. die Entscheidungen der Gerichte oftmals nicht auf wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen sondern vielfach auf einer sehr subjektiven Auslegung von Schmerzen und Leiden bei Fischen fußen. 

Im zweiten Abschnitt werden „Aktuelle Entwicklungen zu „Catch & Release““ betrachtet. 
Als „Catch & Release“ bezeichnet man das Fangen und anschließende Zurücksetzen von Fischen. In Deutschland wurde in der Vergangenheit, teilweise auch in Anglerkreisen, die Meinung vertreten, dass diese Angelpraxis generell nicht im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzrecht stünde. Auch beim „Catch & Release“ ist der Grund von entscheidender Bedeutung. 

So führten Erwägungen pro Reproduktion zur Einstellung eines Verfahrens gegen einen Angler, der einen maßigen Zander zurückgesetzt hatte. Von den Autoren werden weitere vernünftige Gründe und Tendenzen in der Rechtsprechung zum Thema „Catch & Release“ diskutiert.
Im dritten Abschnitt zur „Lebendhälterung von Köderfischen“ wird ein Verfahren gegen einen Angler diskutiert, dessen Fehlverhalten im Jahre 2007 zu einer Verurteilung gemäß Tierschutzgesetz führte, auch wenn die Urteilsbegründung nicht stimmig war. 

Jendrusch und Niehaus zeigen auch anhand dieses Urteils, dass eine unzulässige Parallelwertung zwischen tierischen und menschlichen Verhaltensmustern in der deutschen Rechtsprechung stattfindet. Eine wissenschaftliche Beweisführung ist in Verfahren mit „Tierschutzhintergrund“ immer noch nicht selbstverständlich.

Mit „verfassungsrechtlichen Vorgaben“ gemäß Art. 20a GG, der die Staatszielbestimmung Tierschutz beinhaltet, beschäftigt sich der vierte Abschnitt des Beitrags. Es wird dargelegt, dass sich der Artikel 20a des GG nicht primär gegen Jäger und Angler, wohl aber an den Gesetzgeber richtet. 
Der ab sofort als Broschüre über den DAV erhältliche Beitrag von Jendrusch und Niehaus, ist jedem Angler anzuempfehlen, der über seinen Angelkartenhorizont zu schauen in der Lage ist. 

Aber auch Organisatoren von Angel-Veranstaltungen werden wertvolle Argumente finden. Als Pflichtlektüre würde ich den Artikel gern den Staatsanwälten und Richtern auferlegen, welche über uns Angler urteilen, auf dass ihre Sichtweise in Zukunft eine objektivere werde…

Mit einem Petri heil
Ihr Referent für Umwelt und Gewässer
Dr. Thomas Meinelt


Anmerkung der Red.:
Einen Link zu der Broschüre als PDF finden alle interessierten Angler hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "Wettfischen" erlaubt? Aktuelle Entwicklungen und Tendenzen des Fischereirechts*

PS:
Bei Kai Jendrusch handelt es sich um unseren Mod Sailfisch....

Muss man ja auch mal erwähnen dürfen.......


----------



## Fischpaule (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "Wettfischen" erlaubt? Aktuelle Entwicklungen und Tendenzen des Fischereirechts*

Moin
Das ist ja eine nette Aufstellung von den beiden #6 - nur leider gibt es dadurch keineswegs eine größere Rechtssicherheit bzw. einheitliche Rechtssprechung. So lange keine einheitlichen und vor allem auch sehr viel präziseren Gesetze geschaffen und erlassen werden, ist und bleibt die Bewertung im Ermessen der Richter - und damit ist die Ausübung von Gemeinschaftsfischen oder auch das C&R aus welchen Gründen auch immer es ausgeübt wird, eine Gratwanderung, bei der man bekannterweise in zwei Richtungen fallen kann....|rolleyes

#h


----------



## borchi (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "Wettfischen" erlaubt? Aktuelle Entwicklungen und Tendenzen des Fischereirechts*

Trotzdem finde ich es als leidenschaftlicher Angler und Stipper gut das sich der DAV um ein Klärung und Darstellung der Rechtslage kümmert.

In dem Dossier werden klar die Probleme und auch Rechtswiedrigkeiten aufgeführt aber auch vermittelt das ein Gemeinschaftsfischen nichts rechtswiedrig ist. Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover feststellt das Gemeinschafstfischen erlaubt sein sollten, dann wird ein weiteres Gericht oder eine weiterführende Instanz diesen Fakt sicherlich nicht komplett verwerfen oder zumindestens als mildernden Aspekt berücksichtigen. Letztendlich wäre es schön wenn man eine Rechtssicherheit hätte, aber leider gibt es sie nicht. Ist das aber ein Grund die Gemeinschaftsfischen oder das C&R einzustellen? Wenn ja, dann haben die Gegner unseres Hobbys gewonnen, und das ist, da sind wir uns alle sicher, nicht unser Ziel!


----------



## cafabu (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "Wettfischen" erlaubt? Aktuelle Entwicklungen und Tendenzen des Fischereirechts*

Moin, moin,
meine Achtung an Sailfisch und seinen Kollegen, da steckt viel Arbeit drin. Bei diesen vielen Grundlagen und Uneinheitlichkeiten auf den Länderebenen, scheint es mir noch ein sehr langer und juristisch schwieriger Weg zu einer einheitlichen Klärung zu sein. Aber wenn Verbände, Vereinigungen und sogar Mods hier im Board daran arbeiten gibt es ja noch Hoffnung, dass sich da was tut.

Nachdenklich hat mich auf Seite 4 aa)SH, §39 (1) 4. gemacht: _Verbot von Aussetzten fangfähiger Fische zum Zwecke des alsbaltigen Wiedererlangens._
Was heißt denn alsbaldig? Was ist da für ein Zeitraum zu Grunde zu legen? Könnte da nicht wieder PETA jedem Verein vorwerfen, dass Besatz zum alsbadigen Wiedererlangen dient?????
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Locke4865 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "Wettfischen" erlaubt? Aktuelle Entwicklungen und Tendenzen des Fischereirechts*




Nachdenklich hat mich auf Seite 4 aa)SH schrieb:


> Verbot von Aussetzten fangfähiger Fische zum Zwecke des alsbaltigen Wiedererlangens.[/i]
> Was heißt denn alsbaldig? Was ist da für ein Zeitraum zu Grunde zu legen? Könnte da nicht wieder PETA jedem Verein vorwerfen, dass Besatz zum alsbadigen Wiedererlangen dient?????
> Gruß
> Carsten


 
Im algemeinen wird eine Frist von 2-3 Monaten angesetzt 
in welcher es auch an Gewässern zu Angelverboten kommen kann 
betrifft hauptsächlich den Karpfen bei andern Fischarten wird meist sowieso in der Schonzeit besetzt

Jens


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "Wettfischen" erlaubt? Aktuelle Entwicklungen und Tendenzen des Fischereirechts*

Auf hoher See und vor Gericht ist man in Gottes Hand!
Gilt hier leider auch. Soll heissen, dass es fallbezogene Entscheidungen sind und es bis auf Weiteres keine bundesweite Regelung gibt! Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## gründler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "Wettfischen" erlaubt? Aktuelle Entwicklungen und Tendenzen des Fischereirechts*

Der DAV hat es geschafft die Handicap WM nach Deutschland zu hohlen,die vor kurzen ausgetragen wurde und es wurde sogar gehältert,also sind die ersten Weichen hoffentlich gestellt.
lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "Wettfischen" erlaubt? Aktuelle Entwicklungen und Tendenzen des Fischereirechts*



> Auf hoher See und vor Gericht ist man in Gottes Hand!


So isses.
Genau deswegen ist es aber auch wichtig, dass wenigstens einer der Verbände da mal was unternimmt.

Und da gäbs noch viel mehr zu tun (wenn ich bloß ans Nachtangelverbot bei uns in B-W denke: Mit vom VDSF durchgesetzt (die haben nicht dagegen gekämpft, sondern das befürwortet!!!!)), Setzkescher, zurücksetzen, einfacherer und wenn möglich bundesweit geregelter Zugang zum Angeln, und, und, und.....


----------

